# 504 Gateway Timeout



## stefanw (2. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor einem Problem wo ich langsam nicht mehr weiter weis. Folgende Konstellation: eigener Root Server (LAMP - Debian), darauf laufen diverse Drupal 6 Websites ohne Probleme. eine Domain (auch Drupal 6) läuft schon seit 10 Monaten ohne Probleme - nur seit ca. 1 Monat   passiert, nur bei dieser einzigen Domain, das wir immer wieder das wir den o. g. Fehler bekommen und dieser kommt immer wieder. Wir haben schon mal die htaccess entfernt, dann lief es ein paar Tage - Fehler kommt wieder. Ich hab die Domain auf einen physikalisch anderen Server umgezogen, auf dem auch Drupal 6 Sites ohne Probleme laufen.

Mir gehen langsam die Ideen aus.

Habt Ihr einen Tipp?

Danke

SW


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (2. Feb. 2011)

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.



> 04-Fehler im HTTP-Ablauf
> 
> Jeder Client (z.B. Ihr Webbrowser oder unser CheckUpDown-Roboter) durchläuft den folgenden Ablauf, wenn er mit dem Webserver kommuniziert:
> Eine IP-Adresse aus dem IP-Namen der Site zuweisen (die URL der Site ohne das vorangestellte 'http://'). Dieses Nachschlagen (Umwandlung des IP-Namens in die IP-Adresse) wird durch Domain-Namen-Server (DNS) geleistet.
> ...


----------



## Rolli-Ronny (2. Feb. 2011)

Was mir noch einfällt was in diesem Fall helfen könnte und schauen ob es läuft,einfach den Server mal neu starten.


----------



## stefanw (2. Feb. 2011)

Dank Dir für den Hinweis, aber das passiert ja auf 2 physikalisch unterschiedlichen Servern, auf denen andere Drupal 6 Websites ohne Probleme laufen. Und um die Domain es da geht ist kein umfangreiches Projekt. Sondern eher eine kleine Site.


----------



## Moestchen (2. Feb. 2011)

Was sagt denn dein Apache access- und error-log?


----------



## stefanw (3. Feb. 2011)

Sowohl access.log als auch error.log sagt nix, bzw. die Einträge, die da drin sind sehen ganz normal aus.


----------

